# What style of pizza do Gorillas prefer?



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I believe I am on the fence on this one. Sometimes I like the extra bread of the Chicago Style...sometimes I like the thin NY Style. Uh, but if you put a gun to my head, I'd have to vote for NY style! :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like thin crust Chicago Stlye Pizza with light sauce.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

We just had a NY Style brick oven pizza place (Giovani's) open next door to the paint store I manage. It doesn't get much better than a pizza place on one side and my B&M on the other. Not to mention the hair salon just around the corner that provides eye candy .


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

moon said:


> We just had a NY Style brick oven pizza place (Giovani's) open next door to the paint store I manage. It doesn't get much better than a pizza place on one side and my B&M on the other. Not to mention the hair salon just around the corner that provides eye candy .


umm, are you hiring?


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> umm, are you hiring?


Probably before the end of the year. I am about an hour from the beach and an hour from Disney too. :ss


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

We got a place called Westshore pizza that makes the best Chicago style in town.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't think I understand the question. New York is the only *real* style.... Although, like RPB, I'll tolerate the thin-crust Chicago pizzas (which is the best we can get here).


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

You need an option for both.


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2006)

I hate to say it buy now my only choices are the big chain stores. We did have a great place that had NY style pizza and some of the best wings when I was in college. Boy do I miss that place.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Brooklyn-Bronx all the way...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

In NY we just call it "pizza". 


It's made differently elsewhere? Huh, imagine that, curiouser and curiouser.........


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I like thin crust Chicago Stlye Pizza with light sauce.


Can't beat that. Thin crust, but loaded with cheese and toppings!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

yeah ... you can beat it with real pizza. see Vic's post above.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm hungry and really want some pizza now.

And, as long as it has plenty of pepperoni and cheese, I don't care too much whether it's thin or thick. I'm just a fat kid like that.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I like pizza!:dr


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

Thin is out Thick is in:dr


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Thin and crispy, Baby.:ss


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

gefell said:


> We got a place called Westshore pizza that makes the best Chicago style in town.


westshore is pretty good.. however, you cant beat pizza brothers on main street in dunedin..

oh ya thin is gooooooood :dr


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

NY style all the way!:tu If I want a lotta crust I'll order a calzone.


----------



## Wreckless (Apr 27, 2007)

casadooley said:


> NY style all the way!:tu If I want a lotta crust I'll order a calzone.


or you could go with a slice of Sicilian :tu

but for me it's NY style all the way! :dr


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

This question reminds me of the quote from the movie "Threesome". *"Pizza is like sex, even when it is bad - it's still pretty darn good."*

If I had to pick I would say Chicago deep dish. Lots of good ones out there, but Gino's East is widely available and more than acceptable. Surprised the MOBsters aren't jumping all over this thread.

BTW, Vic, it's called "Pie"

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I voted for New York Pizza Thick or thin it blows Chicago style away. New ork does do thick crust as well it called a sicilian. Oh how I miss a good stromboli too. 

I also really like Italian pizza too talk about thin and crispy.

WORST PIZZA is St. Louis style YUK!

T


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Hands down the best NY style pizza I've ever had comes from Ocean City , NJ . Mac and Manco's on the O.C. boardwalk . I'd put it up against any pie , anywhere . I've never had a true Chicago style pizza though , only place to get it around here is at a chain restaurant , I'm not big on chain eateries .


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Gotta be NY style or it just doesn't taste as good.:dr


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

You guys forgot California style!

Don't you like seaweed and fennel seeds on your pizza?!?

I'm not sure which is which since we don't have a "chicago" style joint out here. I've been eating at Zito's Pizza in Orange for 20 years and it's awesome. But I wouldn't call it NY style. It's not that thin.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Sicilian first,
Then deepdish, 
that’s it!
:sb


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

New Haven pizza beats all other pizza on the planet so there is no need to vote for New York or Chicago style.

:tg


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> I don't think I understand the question. New York is the only *real* style....


What do you do, eat pizza after you are through smoking crack, Darrel? :r

1. Chicago Deep Dish (Giordano's, baby!)
2. Chicago Thin Crust.
3. What else is there?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

How do you leave New Haven out of a poll like this.:sb



Bunch of amatures.:c


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

The best pizza I ever had was at a small carry out in Tel Aviv.
The whole place was basically a big brick oven with a carry out window.
Couldn't believe how good it was.

I am a new york pizza fan but do love my local ledo's pizza too :dr


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

Chicago style. Giordano's is my favorite.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

n3uka said:


> The best pizza I ever had was at a small carry out in Tel Aviv.
> The whole place was basically a big brick oven with a carry out window.


Are you sure it wasn't a bomb shelter


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

I voted for New York style but I really prefer Montreal style. With that, the cheese is put on last (on top) with everything else sitting on the sauce.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Grimaldi's in Brooklyn... NEW YORK STYLE, BABY!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

New York style :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> New York style :tu


If you answered differently, I would have to :sl you.


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

With Pizza it depends what I'm in the mood for, in my book either way is good.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Chicago


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

I like pizza and I am from NY so I guess I like what you call NY style, but it is not NY "style" it is just pizza to me.


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

I do like the thin crispy crust.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stig said:


> New Haven pizza beats all other pizza on the planet so there is no need to vote for New York or Chicago style.
> 
> :tg


:tpd: You got it stig. Pepe's, Sally's, Modern, Bar, and Many more! :dr


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I like both styles. No reason to discriminate. I even like the oddball california style stuff with nontraditional toppings.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I know Ron likes Pizza Hut, that and Chuck E. Cheese. He also like the Taco Bell Fire sauce, but thinks it's a little too hot.:bn

ATL


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I've never had pizza in new york...but I have had chicago style pizza at a place in Illinois and it is damn good... and I hear it still isn't as good as some places in the city so I can't wait to try that


----------



## hugecanoli (Jun 1, 2007)

I grew up in Jersey City, which is literally a stones throw away from NYC. Although I moved to central NJ, I still make Pizza runs when the mood hits me!

Mangia!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmm...both styles are good. I think the Chicago has to be done exactly right.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

chicago!!!:dr


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

NY, thin and crisp, extra sauce, light cheese.


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

It's kinda off topic, and sort of not but I like Hawaiian pizza once in a while made with long strips of ham not the crappy stuff.

I find a lot of people don't like Hawaiian and make fun of me because of the pineapple part.

Anyone else like Hawaiian pizza?

To add to this topic I like the thin crust best with lots of toppings.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Hawaiian pizza is good. I also like BBQ Chicken Pizza


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

NY pizza, of course. I can't stand Chicago pizza. If i want thick crust pizza, I'll get NY sicilian style. cheers


----------



## virginia_dave (May 8, 2007)

Thin crust as in BOSTON pizza,,,,,not NY, God knows they try in NY but it is perfected in Boston..


I also have to throw in a vote for that Montreal pizza already mentioned.


I have had too many Chicago style pies undercooked and doughy.....yuck.


(Boston fans have to razz NY fans every chance,,,,,;-)


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I like my pie thin.

Am also pretty partial to Hawaiin pizza.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Back in '85 or '86 I got one of my first jobs while still in High school at a local Pizza Hut. They made an Italian Pie called a Priazzo. I remember making these and they were damn good. :dr I think they discontinued them because they were not cost effective. We would make all kinds for ourselves just experimenting. We would stuff these things full and had to use a special metal spiral with points on it inserted in the top to cook fully. Check out these short videos of the Pizzt Hut Commercials for them,.











Does anyone else remmeber these?

CBF:w


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I always wanted to take a dump on a pizza.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> I always wanted to take a dump on a pizza.


Dude... :al much tonight?!?!?!?!:tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Pizza is a lot like sex, when its good, it's really good, and when it's bad, it's still pretty good....

I like my pizza like I like my Women......Thin


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Like ComicBookFreak one of my first jobs was at a pizza place. We did both NY and Deep dish styles. Purely from a "Craftsman" standpoint (i'm a huge pizza snob lol) I liked to make the deep dish. It gave a little bit more creativity.

As for the NY style, it required more skill to learn in the beginning, but then once you had it down it was easy as pie (yes i did just type that).

Regardless, I'd rather eat wings, any day :dr


----------

